# My Frogs leg got stuck in a powerhead



## Kanesska (Oct 7, 2010)

I managed to get her loose, but she can't use it anymore, and its looking rather useless. Is there anyway to help her? Or am I going to lose her?

Any helps appreciated!
Thanks! 
Amber


----------



## dZilla (Dec 30, 2010)

Am I completely wrong or won't frogs regenerate the leg once it falls off..? They are super human mutants.....


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

I love aquatic frogs. hope she pulls through for you. I really don't know what will happen.


----------



## Kanesska (Oct 7, 2010)

I love them too! I only have the two of them but I think they're a mated pair (At least I think they're the recent egg layers) So I'm hoping she pulls through too...


----------



## Kanesska (Oct 7, 2010)

Well thanks for the warm words, but she started swimming funny so I put her in the net because she had been attacked (or so it looked) by other fish. I thought the net would save her, but it gave her a spot from which to commit suicide


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Sorry to hear that.


----------



## Rajan (Apr 21, 2010)

you might want to put a little filter or a piece of foam on the end of the powerhead so you won't have this problem again.


----------



## Emily (May 4, 2010)

Aww that sucks, poor froggy  Bummer to lose one of a pair too...


----------

